# Dan Quinn- WAR QUINN



## Rycanto (May 21, 2008)

Either you know about all the craziness that is Dan Quinn or you haven't heard of him. 

For those who haven't heard of him, Dan Quinn is a 40 year old fighter (former boxer/former Notre Football Player)

He got some attention for making a Kimbo call out video. He has many videos on youtube, all full of pure unadulterated craziness. 

For a better explanation and all the videos, go watch: 
Dan Quinn- WAR QUINN


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I seen the Kimbo video and would like to see the fight. Plus he has nice moobs.


----------

